# Flyway Highway



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anybody seen these characters on OL Channel????

They were actually ski boarding outside the decoys during a lul in the hunting. :rollin:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

They're so bad its actually kinda entertaining and funny, but yeah I don't think I could watch more than 5 minutes of a show.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I saw their show this past weekend. I thought it was pretty lame. However, if you liked to watch two guys driving all over the place with their hot dog GPS unit, then it would be a very good show.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

uke:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

It is by far the worst show on OLN. I would bet they won't have a 2nd season.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just what sportsman need for an example how we conduct ourselves in the outdoors.

I've watched my first and last episode this past weekend.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Just what sportsman need for an example how we conduct ourselves in the outdoors.
> 
> I've watched my first and last episode this past weekend.


Couldn't agree more. That show is the worst "hunting" show ever made.

To think that future generations may be watching that show thinking that is how hunting should be done........ :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe you guys should make your own hunting show!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Porkpie is just being defensive because the big ugly one is his cousin... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I heard that OLN just bought the rights for the Nationally televised NHL games. Man I cannot wait to watch pro hockey again.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Porkpie is just being defensive because the big ugly one is his cousin... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey I saw that picture of you in the e-mail you sent me of the Jamacin Speed Trap. Looks more like your kin than mine!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Billy and Buck was one of the worst but Flyway Highway is now the leader of worst outdoor shows.These guys shoot hens,spoonies etc.I wouldn't be surprised to see them shooting coot in an upcoming episode.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I wouldn't be surprised to see them shooting coot in an upcoming episode.


And then having a 7 minute segment on how to prepare for the table.
MMmmmm coots, it's what for dinner. :withstupid:

Playing jingle bells on the duck call and shooting a brown duck of some sort really got me excited for the season. Yes, you can smoke dope and be a successful duck hunter. :bs:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Man I cannot wait to watch pro hockey again.


Agreed - Im checking out the Wild Game the fourth weekend in Sept at the Ralph. Fun, fun, fun! Good to have the puck back!



> These guys shoot hens,spoonies etc.I wouldn't be surprised to see them shooting coot in an upcoming episode.


Someone should get them to pinpoint the cormorant nests in ND and MN...now THAT would be some quality programming.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I must agree that the show isn't the best show on OLN, but I must also admit that the worst huntin' show will ALWAYS be better than the best cycling/rodeo/survival show.

Gunny


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: Along with hockey


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:withstupid: ...why bother watching an NHL game????


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

gundogguru said:


> It is by far the worst show on OLN. I would bet they won't have a 2nd season.


How could any reputable network approve of such ******* garbage. .. I don't get it, who's approving OLN's lineup... 
uke: :roll:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I enjoyed watching. Anything about duck hunting is good for me. It's better than that Tour De Lance bs.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Watched them this mid-morning solely from curiosity elicited by this thread. I have to agree-chuckleheads.

I have to believe that they are just a couple of guys from WI or MN that are trying to get a tax write-off for their hunting trips. I say that because 90% of their footage is either driving, convenience store, or restaurant.

Sort of funny, Tweedle-dee (the skinny one) yelled at a bunch of the guys cause they were farting around while he was talking on camera after the hunt. Afterwards, he said "thanks guys now we have to re-shoot". He acted like he was dead-serious, but they never re-shot! :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tony Dean just lambasted them and OLN on his site recently too...sounds like a couple of dinks.


----------

